# Etagnac/Charente garden/building works needed.



## [email protected] (8 mo ago)

Hi, 
I am new to this forum so apologies if my post is not appropriate. We have owned a house in Etagnac, Charente, for 6 years and for various reasons not been able to be out there for a few years now. We need to find someone to sort the garden, and a reputable builder to do some work at the property, and wondered if anyone could advise the best way to go about finding someone please?


----------



## DrChips (Dec 3, 2019)

Salut

You could start looking here:





Builders: Charente - Poitou-Charentes Business Directory - Angloinfo







www.angloinfo.com


----------



## rynd2it (Feb 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this forum so apologies if my post is not appropriate. We have owned a house in Etagnac, Charente, for 6 years and for various reasons not been able to be out there for a few years now. We need to find someone to sort the garden, and a reputable builder to do some work at the property, and wondered if anyone could advise the best way to go about finding someone please?


I know a couple of people who would be interested, I'll send you a PM and we can discuss


----------

